# OpenOffice 1.0.2 deutsch mit Thesaurus und Vorlagen [ebuild]

## Ravage

Hi,

habe für OpenOffice 1.0.2 deutsch ein ebuild mit Thesaurus und Vorlagen erstellt. (Binary Version !)

Viel Spaß damit,

wer's nutzen möchte   :Arrow:  http://www.darav.de/gentoo/index.html

Rav

----------

## naggeldak

danke, ich werd's mal testen  :Smile: 

edit:

funktionierte fast einwandfrei, allerdings passen die links in /usr/bin nichtmehr, die musste ich von hand korrigieren. sie zeigten alle noch auf ~/.OpenOffice.Org.1.0.1/.... anstatt 1.0.2.Last edited by naggeldak on Wed Mar 26, 2003 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ulli Ivens

I'm emerging....

Schreibst du auch noch einen Bugreport damit das ebuild in den Portage Tree aufgenommen wird ??

Da steht bisher noch nichts davon drin (https://bugs.gentoo.org)

EDIT: Die links passen bei mir auch nicht. War aber einfach zu korrigieren.

----------

## MIT_Service

Hooray! Werds gleich mal emergen.

Danke dafür...

edit: funktioniert wunderbar - btw: bei mir passen die links aber ich hatte vorher schon die englische 1.0.2 binary drauf, evtl liegts daran...

----------

## Ravage

Bug-Report: habe ich nicht ausgefüllt. Bei dem letzten OO-bin-de ebuild, hatte ich es gemacht, aber kam sowas wie "wir suchen eine generelle Lösung, nicht nur für deutsch."  Kann ja trotzdem jemand versuchen.

Link-Problem: es könnte sein, daß ihr eine Vorgänger-Verion installiert hattet und die Links nur nicht geändert wurden. Bei mir gings ... konnte auch auf die schnelle im ebuild nix finden, was das erklärt.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## magir

Also erst mal Danke fürs ebuild. OO auf Deutsch ist schon eine feine Sache.

Ich habe aber anderes Problem. Wenn ich die Hilfe aufrufe, dann sehe ich fast nichts. Fast bedeutet, dass die einträge die als referenzen hinterlegt sind sichtbar sind alles andere nicht. Somit kommt eine formatierte weiße Seite, wo abunzu referenzen stehen, die auch funktionieren. Dann kommt was anderes "Weißes". Weiß jemand woran es liegt?

----------

## ziwo

Hallo Ravage

THX fuers ebuild   :Very Happy: 

Mittlerweile hat sich die MD5 sum und Filegroesse von OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip geaendert.

MD5: 2f737aa194ad451d4705344b0667bf19

Filesize: 347826

Aber check es selber noch mal nach!!

OO-de funzt praechtig (ok, nur kurz getestet) 

cheers 

ziwo

----------

## ddanier

Ravage:

Hey, ich seh grade, du hast auch ein lmule Paket. Schonmal versucht das in den portage tree zu bekommen? Das hätte ich da SEHR gerne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ravage

Danke für eure Hinweise  :Smile: 

@ziwo: Danke für den Tip ! Hatte vorhin gerade nochmal geschaut, da war schon wieder eine andere Version als du beschrieben hast online  :Smile: 

 - ebuild geupdated.

@ddanier: Nein - habe ich nicht in den Bug-Report eingetragen - das darfst du aber gern machen. (btw. auf lmule-1.1.12 geupdated)

@magir: Bei mir geht die Hilfe gar nicht - sie ist leer.

----------

## giant

super - - Dein openoffice ebuild werd ich nachher mal testen - hatte bislang noch nicht so den gewünschten Erfolg  :Wink: 

Lmule ebuild funktioniert tadellos.

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Also gehen tut es, aber mal ehrlich: 

Die 1.0.1er Version lief definitiv schneller, ich habe das gefühl vor einem PI 200 mit 48 MB Ram zu sitzen, der sich mit OO total abquält.....

----------

## MIT_Service

hmm - also bei mir läufts ungefähr mit der gleichen performance wie das 1.0.1er.

Ich gebe zu so ganz genau hab ichs noch nicht kontrolliert, aber die "Schnelltests" die ich gemacht habe waren alle ca auf der gleichen performance-ebene wie die alte version.

(athlon xp 2ghz - 512mb ram - ck kernel)

----------

## tuxfan

Hallo,

kann mir bitte irgendwer sagen, wie ich die links in /usr/bin zu ändern habe, damit 1.02 läuft. ich hatte bis jetzt 1.01 installiert und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Meine links zeigen zur Zeit auf ooffice.

Danke

----------

## erpl

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> Mittlerweile hat sich die MD5 sum und Filegroesse von OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip geaendert.
> 
> MD5: 2f737aa194ad451d4705344b0667bf19
> 
> Filesize: 347826 

 

Wie kann ich die neue Checksumme in das Digest-File eintragen, ohne dass es nachher heißt die Datei sei corrupt? Bzw. wie finde ich von aktuelleren Dateien die MD5-Checksumme heraus? Habe den Eindruck, dass die Thesaurus-Datei inzwischen wieder aktueller ist...

Thx!

Cheers,

erpl

----------

## aleph-3

'ebuild file.ebuild digest' erzeugt ein neues digest (altes evtl davor loeschen)

'md5sum <filename>'zeigt dir die md5-chksumme

----------

## erpl

Hi aleph-3!

Heißen Dank! OpenOffice 1.0.2 emergen hat 1a gefunzt!

erpl

----------

## trakon88

Ich bekomme die Meldung:

            => `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.tu-clausthal.de«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.tu-clausthal.de[139.174.2.36]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not found

Die Fortführung des Downloads ist fehlgeschlagen; dies ist ein

Widerspruch zur Option »-c«.

Die vorhandene Datei »/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip« wird nicht abgeschnitten.

Damit endet der Versuch das ebuild auszuführen ... was muss ich tun?

----------

## trakon88

Hab's allein hinbekommen ...

bash-2.05b# rm /usr/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/files/digest-openoffice-bin-de-1.0.3.1

und dann

bash-2.05b# ebuild /usr/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.0.3.1.ebuild  digest

und dann nochmal emergen hat geholfen nu' gehts ...

Vielen Dank für das Ebuild Suuuuper

----------

## ElCondor

Lang leben die Foren!

Ravage: Danke für das super ebuild!

trakon88: Danke für das letzte posting 

download - ebuild - emerge - funkt  :Very Happy: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

